# eBay bottle Damaged or Not



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

I've asked for better pics of this one because of what appears to be damage.  Scroll down and read their reply after two requests.
 I'm not going to mention anything about what I feel is damaged. I want your opinion
 thx
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180384140231


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2009)

I gave it a good looking over and can't see any bruise, besides the one to the seller's ego.. but I am by no means an expert!!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks like a 'star' crack on shoulder/neck area......
                                                                                         Joe


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

looking at the pic to the right i see white glass at that angle....the other pics don't pic it up


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

so saying no chips or cracks....man i actually apologized saying i meant no disrespect....just a bottle collector.....who knows glass
 I don't think i was off base as a potential bidder....
 I'm buying it anyway....


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2009)

You're looking at this


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't see anything in the other picture of the same area.






 I'm going with lobey on this one. His attitude is far from 'setting the world on fire' with good customer service. That attitude may benefit you in your bidding since his attitude may turn off those not quite as interested in the bottle as you are. 

 Kate


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

for some reason that pic you put on doesn't even show up at all....in the other pics...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2009)

Right.. I think that's just a reflection, not a bruise..


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

very may well be...there is a star crack......so the thing I didn't get is that I know the bottles going to do 145-165 bucks maybe 180 but 50 to start is a cheap price for that....I thought all bottle diggers are picky when purchasing for the collection....


----------



## annie44 (Jul 23, 2009)

I won't even consider buying from sellers who are rude or dishonest......I've learned to just be patient, and chances are I'll get another chance to buy the same bottle from someone who is like most bottle collectors, honest and decent.
 I don't know where these ebay folks come from, but lately I have gotten more than one sarcastic reply when I have asked a polite question.


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm as picky as they get when it comes to buying and to get those ugly scratches and etching out it would have to be cleaned to the point of no return in my opinion.. That gouge in the neck is very ugly and if it contains a potstone, which it appears to,  I'd subtract 50% of the value of a mint example for that alone.. As far as a bruise I don't see it. I say go dig one and let the guy sell his beat up bottle to some other sucker.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 23, 2009)

Doug is absolutely right.. it is beat up pretty good.. I personally dont consider it a "damaged" bottle, but it looks like it had a long, rough service life, and minty it ain't..


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 23, 2009)

this one is just about pint minor case wear lots of color, whittle, bubbles, swirls...


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 23, 2009)

But if you don't buy it, you can't give him negative feedback. The joy of giving negative feedback would be worth $50 right there.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 24, 2009)

What a butthole. I'm for the stick it vote but negative feedback would be good too. That listen up folks and button crack would have done it for me. With their 164 feed back I'd pass.


----------



## herenthere (Jul 24, 2009)

Could be a shot in the dark, but it looks like a line that could've been made from a probe while tapping around for a hit. The line runs right up the neck and seems to have evenly spaced roundish chips. He did mention excavated. It's been many moons since I did any digging but you'd think by now there would be nylon tipped probes, if there isn't already. What a beauty. Oh well.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 24, 2009)

What a screaming *ss![] Your question was reasonable and pertained to _buying_ the item....I'd have some serious issues dealing with someone with that attitude, no matter how much I wanted the item.                                                                                 Joe


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 24, 2009)

You guys are right. If he's that much of a jerk to a prospective buyer, what is he like the rest of the time?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 25, 2009)

But there are still no bids. If everyone is turned off by this guys remarks, he'll just relist it and maybe won't be so cocky when he relists it and it will sell higher. I, personally, don't know what it's worth or how rare it is. Like I said, his attitude may help keep the price low. And, after all, it's not the BOTTLE'S fault that it's currently owned by this guy. I think the bottle would be happier in a more caring and loving home. []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jul 25, 2009)

Just a little insite on this guy.. he is local to our area.. Has had 3 ebay id's and wants to buy every thing for pennies on the dollar and what ever you have for sale is junk!! Till he buys it then its gold !!!      not well liked in the local circle of bottle hounds!!!  And passes bad Checks!!


----------



## druggistnut (Jul 25, 2009)

Boy, that guy sure had the "how dare you" attitude, in full force.
 Below is a copy of what I sent to him, through his ebay auction. Want to bet on whether he will post it, for everyone to read?
 Bill


 Hello,
 I have dug, collected, bought and sold bottles for almost 40 years.
 In your gallery of photos, top left picture, there is what you refer to as "a gouge." The third little divot from the bottom contains an impact fracture. It is VERY obvious. It looks like an X or a cross.
 Your reply has been posted on antique bottle sites, where MOST of the reputable collectors from across the country post messages.
 I would suggest you re-word your auction to reflect the obvious damage, rather than trying to skirt the issue and limiting your future buyers.
 Bill Heatley
 President, Flint FOHBC Club


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

He posted it... along with another question & answer.  4 hours left & no bids.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> He posted it... along with another question (comment) & answer.  4 hours left & no bids.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

9 minutes left. No bids.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

And NO SALE!


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 26, 2009)

I bid 199.99 with 3 sec left and found out I was blocked.  The hole thing was blown out of perportion by HIM....the idiot.   That bottle is a 7 to 9 on hard to find.
 He could of did well just being forthcoming showing better pics.....of damage


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 26, 2009)

Hope you dig a nice one for free real soon! 

 Wow - you even apologized to him and he blocked you?


----------



## privvydigger (Jul 27, 2009)

I liked how we can call on each other for info and support......The glass is the glass is the glass......That's why we look......I'm diggin the next couple a days 
 Everyone have a great week!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 7, 2009)

Dig one yet? It's relisted.


----------



## privvydigger (Aug 7, 2009)

I wish I could speak to the person bidding...........
 I've never liked eBays new policy of not allowing you to see who's bidding....
 I'm going to try and bid last second again


----------

